# BKNY Printing - Anyone work with them?



## aestheticdress (Dec 1, 2010)

Hello again! Hate starting yet another thread but I've been relentless in searching for a company that can produce my product. I was digging through my old bookmarks and found this company:

BKNY PRINTING

I just emailed them asking about their offerings and I'm wondering if anyone here has worked with them in the past. If so, what was your experience with them?

If I end up ordering from them I will let you guys know how it turns out, and probably add the results to my comparison thread as well.


----------



## chromed (Jul 19, 2017)

Their DTG costs are ridiculous!


----------



## aestheticdress (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey chromed, welcome to the tshirtforums.

Do you know of a DTG service that does large prints at lower costs than that? Their prices for the higher volume (around $9/pc. 1 side, $13/pc. 2 side) are pretty comparable to what I've seen other DTG printers offering. Especially when you consider that the prices are based on higher quality blanks (Bella, Next Level, AA) rather than Gildan or Hanes.

If you know of a place that has more competitive pricing for large prints on better quality tees, please feel free to share!



chromed said:


> Their DTG costs are ridiculous!


----------

